# French Link vs. Dr. Bristol



## Patagonia (Nov 6, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the difference?


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

Are they tack brands?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

A French link has the "link" flat (horizontal) on the horse's tongue when resting in his mouth. The Dr.Bristol has the "link" perpendicular to his tongue.

The French Link is a very mild joined mouth bit while the Dr. Bristol is much more harsh due to the link configuration.

(Welcome to the forum Patagonia and banoota!)


----------



## Patagonia (Nov 6, 2008)

banoota - below are two pictures of the bits i was asking about.

Thank you iridehorses! How severe of a bit is the Dr. Bristol? Any comparisons? These look exactly the same and have the same description. Thats why I couldn't figure it out! 

French Link
JP Korsteel French Link Hunter Dee Horse Bit - Dover Saddlery...

Dr. Bristol
JP Korsteel Dr Bristol Hunter Dee Horse Bit - Dover Saddlery...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

What you can't see in the picture is the angle that the link is at in the Dr. Bristol. This site will tell you about the differences. The Bit Gallery - Dr. Bristol Mouthpiece


----------



## Patagonia (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Dasher41 (Sep 29, 2007)

with a french link it has the two joints which is much softer on the horses mouth and doesnt creat what we call the nut cracker action the dr bristol has.
#with most horses any bit which has a single joint (classed as the nutcracker action) will hit the horse in teh roo of the mouth when it is pulled creating the horse to resist being pulled and they will poke their nose out or evan hold their heads up and run away a single joint also creats pressuer on the bars of the horses mouth which again most horses do not like.

I much prefer riding any horse in a double linked bit any day.
they are much softer on the mouth and they also dont create pressure on the bar of themouth


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Dasher, they are both multi joined bits. From a distance they look identical. The difference is the angle of the link.


----------



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm just trying a Dr. Bristol with my horse after using a french link. He has been a little heavy on my hands. The Dr. B was my old horse's favorite bit. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

isnt the only difference the thickness of the link?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

jazzyrider said:


> isnt the only difference the thickness of the link?


Nope. Different designers may make them at varrious thicknesses but the only difference between the two bits from the same designer is the angle of the link - how it sits on your horse's tongue.


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome iridehorses <3

I had no idea we were talking about bits. I ride my andalusian with an eggbutt snaffle, and the arab with a full-cheek one.

Does the brand make a difference?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

An eggbutt and full cheek are different styles of snaffles that could be made by the same brand. The difference in brands in the same style bit (lets say the full cheek) is the quality of the material, the thickness of the mouth piece, the workmanship, the materials used (all stainless steel, sweet iron, stainless with copper, all copper mouth, etc), the fit & finish - and price, of course.


----------



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

Here's the verdict on moving from a french link to the Dr. Bristol with my new horse (I couldn't belive how timely this post was). A+ for the Dr. Bristol! Mojo was putting his head down and leaning on my hands, also slowish in downward transitions. Now with the Dr. B he is still relaxed and accepting of the bit, but he respects it more. We love it. It has has been great for two of my horses and I'm sold.


----------

